# 1949 Monark Super Deluxe Resto complete



## Wayne Adam (Feb 4, 2017)

Here are some before and after pictures of my '49 Monark that I just completed. The only new parts are the tires, stainless spokes and the chrome sprocket, the rest I restored. I painted it the original dark maroon and ivory. I sanded down the chrome rims and painted them ivory also. I had no money to spend on new chrome, so I sanded and polished the rest of the chrome and steel parts. Although the seat should also be maroon on this bike, I decided to do the seat and grips in Palomino tan.

Thanks for looking!................Wayne


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice work. That is a sharp looking bike.


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 4, 2017)

super nice job done !!!! thats the way i like to see them as new out of the factory!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful colors and attention to detail.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 4, 2017)

killer job man


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 4, 2017)

Inspirational!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks real good wayne


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 4, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 4, 2017)

Best Monark I ever saw.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks guys.............Wayne


----------



## Tony M (Feb 4, 2017)

Great job!


----------



## ballooney (Feb 4, 2017)

You do amazing work!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Boris (Feb 4, 2017)

Fantastic job Wayne, as always!!!!!!!!!!! You're a true master.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful bike


----------



## tech549 (Feb 5, 2017)

awesome job,thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## FreddieFarmall (Feb 5, 2017)

Fantastic! I like the tan seat and grips and really like the 2- tone pinstripes! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice Wayne!

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 7, 2017)

Well done, Wayne. Beautiful. Wow!


----------



## Junkhunter (Feb 7, 2017)

That's just pretty...


----------



## monark-man (Feb 8, 2017)

where are the rear chrome axle nuts that are on the bike before it was done?  after it was done there not there. I know where you can get a pair. make sure you get the new departure or bendix .thread. what a great hobby,great rewards, the picture proves it. that's a home run.     love those MONARKS                 monark-man


----------



## Vincer (Feb 8, 2017)

Beautiful job, but I also like the original patina as well. I guess I'm weird.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 8, 2017)

monark-man said:


> where are the rear chrome axle nuts that are on the bike before it was done?  after it was done there not there. I know where you can get a pair. make sure you get the new departure or bendix .thread. what a great hobby,great rewards, the picture proves it. that's a home run.     love those MONARKS                 monark-man



I guess I just forgot to install them. I have plenty of extra chrome nuts and plenty of most everything else that I need for my bikes. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## mike j (Feb 8, 2017)

Beautiful job, Wayne. Every which way.


----------

